
Theranos Under Federal Criminal Investigation, Adding to Its Woes - smaili
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/19/business/theranos-sec-justice-department-investigation.html?_r=0
======
PaulHoule
It is just pretty disturbing that journalists and "ordinary people" knew about
this long before the feds took action and while much of the press and
investors were taking Theranos seriously.

